# Phone shows battery is charging even when it is not



## Jeffrey_Lebowski (Mar 6, 2012)

I did a search, but did not find any threads about this issue.

My Galaxy Nexus is displaying that is is being charged even when it is unplugged. The incon on the lock screen shows that it is charging, and the battery charging icon is showing as well. I have done a factory reset, as well as a battery pull, let it run down to zero and shut off, then a battery pull, and recharge. Still no dice. I bought the phone from a co-worker, and he never rooted it, or abused it in anyway. It looks brand new. I know VZW will not swap it out as it bought it used, but it is still under the Samsung warranty. I have set up an RMA with them, but want to know if anyone else here has had this issue?


----------



## justinpoiroux (Apr 29, 2012)

Try turning it off and see if it charges. I had this problem also.


----------



## Jeffrey_Lebowski (Mar 6, 2012)

justinpoiroux said:


> Try turning it off and see if it charges. I had this problem also.


Trust me, I have power cycled it many times. The issue is that it always thinks it is charging when it is unplugged. It is in a permanent state or charge, as it were.


----------



## justinpoiroux (Apr 29, 2012)

Maybe their's something wrong with the tongue on the port. Take a flashlight and look inside and see if the tongue is centered and straight. If not push it with a toothpick or soemthing to make it center.


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

I had an issue where my phone showed it was charging (although i was plugged in) but my phone really wouldnt charge. Like my icon would show it but when i went into my battery stats in settings it would said not charging. Just went to verizon today and they gave me a new charger, i had to wait an hour too and kept my phone in my pocket cause I didn't want her to check and see it was rooted and themed on JB. Not sure if they care or not but hey its verizon. Anyways i got a charger that is 4 times is long as the one before which is good for me although its ugly unlike the stock one. Regardless see if ADB works cause I could use adb fine but if i moved my charger slightly it would stop charging.


----------



## graffitiwriter (Aug 2, 2011)

My phone seemed to do this while I was on a certain ROM . I did several complete wipes and system formats. Plugged my charger in and moved it all around the port and now it works fine. Not sure exactly what fixed it but that worked for me. Very aggravating issue and I was on the verge of returning my device.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## adrman (Jun 11, 2012)

This happened to me while my nexus was still on it's stock Docomo ICS 4.02 rom. Shortly after this problem started, I also started to experience random reboots. The silver lining was that's how I ended up finding rootzwiki.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## nlight14 (Nov 10, 2011)

My nexus had this problem. But mine would constantly switch between charging and not charging(so it never slept) . Vzw ended up having to replace mine. Was a hardware issue.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

It seems a lot of Samsung phones suffer from this. Their usb ports have a higher than normal failure rate from what I've seen.


----------



## sergej931 (May 3, 2012)

Sounds cool ... also want a phone which is charging all the time!


----------



## bigshotrob22 (Jun 7, 2011)

I just recently started with the same issue. Im taking it to VZW today. Its a hardware issue.


----------



## originaldobo (Jun 18, 2011)

Did you put a screen protector on like a zagg? That's when mine started this

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------

